
Ask HN: Are there Coursera-like platforms for internal company courses? - aapokiiso
We would like to provide &quot;courses&quot; on technical topics (such as internal tooling, modules and technologies used) during onboarding for our employees.<p>Has anybody heard of a platform, where you could build your own, private courses? Should have the possibility to include video, pictures, text, assignments, tests etc.
======
provlem
Checkout other option:

1). EduPaas LMS - [https://codecanyons.net/item/udemy-
clone](https://codecanyons.net/item/udemy-clone)

2). EduSaas LMS (For separate multiple domain based organisation LMS) -
[https://codecanyons.net/item/teachable-
clone](https://codecanyons.net/item/teachable-clone)

Detail alternatives here - [http://codecanyon.usercv.com/blog/10/how-much-
would-it-cost-...](http://codecanyon.usercv.com/blog/10/how-much-would-it-
cost-to-create-a-website-like-udemy-detail-comparison)

~~~
aapokiiso
Thank you for introducing me to the term "Learning Management System". Led me
to a lot of further resources.

------
mindcrime
The closest thing that comes to mind would be something like Moodle[1] or
Sakai[2].

[1]: [https://moodle.org/](https://moodle.org/)

[2]: [https://sakaiproject.org/](https://sakaiproject.org/)

~~~
aapokiiso
Thank you!

